
New York Times CEO Thompson considers adblock user ban - chewymouse
http://adage.com/article/media/york-times-exploring-ad-free-digital-subscription/304322/
======
coderdude
I feel like I've had a chance to be on both sides of this issue. I hate
visiting a site and having the page jump around a bunch while all the ads
load. And then dodge the ads. I also pay a lot for advertising. I get that it
sucks for every body. I have sympathy for NYT. This stuff doesn't get written
for free. I don't have any ideas to contribute yet but they aren't wrong to
need to put their foot down and readers aren't wrong to want an alternative.
It's a weird time for the net.

~~~
Kalium
So, I subscribe to The Economist and I have a lifetime subscription to
Nautilus. I happily pay for things that are good enough and relevant to my
interests.

The NYT may want to consider what they could do to convince people like me
that they're worth paying for.

~~~
coderdude
I'm in the same-ish boat with regards to paid subscriptions. I pay for what is
worth it to me. I think it's an older people trend yet. I tend to put things
in the perspective of what a movie costs to watch in theaters. If the
entertainment value surpasses or at least equals that to me, I go for it.
Netflix and Hulu are a friggin bargain. Other services fall on that spectrum
to me. It's all about the value.

------
warmfuzzykitten
His "AdBlock is evil" rhetoric isn't going to sell a single Times
subscription. I'm a NYT subscriber and their jumpy, slow-loading pages
irritate the hell out of me. Fix your product, Mr. Thompson, not your
customers.

------
dmfdmf
Good luck with that.

~~~
more_corn
I came here to say those words exactly.

------
Kristine1975
Adblock users consider New York Times ban.

------
Fej
I wonder what the numbers look like at Forbes with regard to blocking ad
blockers. How far has their readership dropped? Is it negligible?

